# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτία Λήμνου - Μύρινας, Μούδρου (Lemnos - Myrina,Moudros reports)

## Aktofylakas

Το λιμανι πριν το απενεργοποιησουν εδω και δυο μηνες ο βιολογικος και οι υπο μελετη τρυπες της αρχαιολογιας  :Sad: 

Οσο πανε και αραιωνουν τα δρομολογια και αυτα υπο τον φοβο του ΝΑΤ...

----------


## Aktofylakas

Αποπλους του Σαμοθρακη απο Μυρινα με την γνωστη πλεον καθυστερηση.

----------


## Aktofylakas

Κινηση στον Μουδρο σημερα με Αγ.Ραφαηλ και Μαιστρο .

----------


## Aktofylakas

Αγωνία επικρατεί στην Μύρινα για την τύχη του μεγάλου έργου ανάπλασης του λιμανιού, καθώς οι εργασίες "κόλλησαν" μετά την αδυναμία του αναδόχου να δώσει την εγγυητική επιστολή που απαιτούνταν.

περισσοτερα..

http://www.aiolikanea.gr/news/main/detail.php?ID=37742

----------


## moutsokwstas

αγωνια επικρατει για την τυχη του μεγαλου εργου της αναπλασης του λιμανιου, καθως οι εργασιες <<κολλησαν>> μετα την αδυναμια του αναδοχου, να δωσει την εγγυητικη επιστολη που απαιτουνταν. το εργο αυτο σε συνδυασμο με το εργο του βιολογικου καθαρισμου της πολης της μυρινας, συνδεεται με την διαμορφωση του λιμανιου του αγ. νικολαου, το οποιο θα αντικαταστησει το λιμανι της μυρινας σε ο,τι αφορα την υποδοχη των επιβατηγων-οχηματαγωγων πλοιων. στο λιμανι του αγ. νικολαου προβλεπεται η κατασκευη αιθουσας αναμονης, διαμορφωση περιβαλλοντος χωρου και μεταφορα των επιβατων που καταφθανουν στο λιμανι χωρις οχημα, με την εναρξη δρομολογιων δημοτικης συγκοινωνιας. το εργο αναμενεται να ολοκληρωθει περι τα τελη του τρεχοντος ετους, χωρις να υπολογιζονται οι καθυστερησεις που προκυπτουν στην εκτελεση του και σε συνδυασμο με τα δυο προαναφερθεντα εργα του βιολογικου καθαρισμου και τις εργασιες στο λιμανι της μυρινας.  πηγη αιολικα νεα 08/11/08

----------


## Aktofylakas

Ευτυχως απο οτι εμαθα το αρθρο μαλλον ηταν "ραδιο αρβυλα" και υπογραφηκε ηδη η συμβαση για το εργο.Το ευτυχως κολλαει στο οτι αποφευχθηκε μεγαλυτερη καθυστερηση στο εργο.

----------


## Aktofylakas

Theofilos Sea & Mykonos(για καυσιμα) σημερα στο Λιμανι μας

----------


## Leo

Ακτοφύλακα, οφείλουμε να σου πούμε ένα ευχαριστώ γαι την πλήρη και καθιμερινή ενημέρωση απο την Λήμνο, ένα μέρος που δεν έχουμε πει και δεν έχουμε δείξει τίποτα. Οι ελπίδες μας πάνω σου  :Wink: ...

----------


## Aktofylakas

Ευχαριστω πολυ.Το παλευω και για webcam. :Cool:

----------


## scoufgian

> Ευχαριστω πολυ.Το παλευω και για webcam.


αμα το καταφερεις θα ειναι τελεια.... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Aktofylakas

Εφυγε και το Σαμοθρακη για Μυτιληνη απο το κρανιου τοπο (Λογω εργων) Λιμανι μας.Ταξη και ασφαλεια μεχρι να ερθει κανενας δυτικος :-(

----------


## Aktofylakas

Παγιδευμενο με απαγορευτικο στο λιμανι μας το Παναγια Σουμελα και αγωνια ολων μας να μην το γυρισει σε δυτικο!
Παρεα του το Ευαγγελιστρια Σκοπελου.Στο Μουδρο κρυβονται απο την μανια του Ποσειδωνα το Δ/Ξ Μαιστρος και το LPG/C Βερονικη ΙΙΙ

----------


## moutsokwstas

θυμαμαι οταν βρεθηκα το1997 υπηρετωντας στο αεροδρομιο,εναν αερα που ειχε μετακινησει καδους απορριματων κι ενα σταγιερ! μιλαμε για πολυ αερα. ειναι και τα λιμανια που δεν βοηθουν καμμια φορα, πιστευω συγκριτικα βεβαια ο,τι καλυτερο καταφυγιο εχει ο μουδρος παρα το λιμανι της μυρινας με την εικονα που εχω απο τοτε στο μυαλο μου.

----------


## Aktofylakas

Προσεγγιση εξω απο το λιμανι της Μυρινας του Tanker - Hazard D "KURZEME" Σημαια Λετονιας για μεταφορα ναυτικου με προβλημα υγειας απο σκαφος του Λιμενικου στο Νοσοκομειο.Καλη αναρρωση.

----------


## Aktofylakas

Φουλαρει σημερα τα ρεζερβουαρ του το Νησι αφου μας ηρθε το Μυκονος με καυσιμα.

----------


## Aktofylakas

Εκτακτο δρομολογιο απο το Μυτιληνη προς καλυψη των αναγκων που εχουν προκυψει απο την απεργια.Θα εκτελεσει ενα δρομολογιο απο Μυτιληνη για Μυρινα - Καβαλα και πισω.Καταπλους στη Μυρινα στις 0130 για Καβαλα και 1010 αυριο για Μυτιληνη.

----------


## MYTILENE

> Εκτακτο δρομολογιο απο το Μυτιληνη προς καλυψη των αναγκων που εχουν προκυψει απο την απεργια.Θα εκτελεσει ενα δρομολογιο απο Μυτιληνη για Μυρινα - Καβαλα και πισω.Καταπλους στη Μυρινα στις 0130 για Καβαλα και 1010 αυριο για Μυτιληνη.


Σε θέλω εκεί για φώτο φίλε:shock::shock: :Razz:  :Razz: !!!

----------


## Aktofylakas

To πρωι σιγουρα για το βραδυ βλεπουμε... :Wink:

----------


## Aktofylakas

Μολις εγκριθηκε αιτημα της ΝΕΛ και μας ξαναερχεται το Μυτιληνη αυτη την φορα για παρτι μας και μονο!!!Αυριο το πρωι 0800 φευγει απο Μυτιληνη, 1300 καταπλους Μυρινα, 1330 αποπλους και επιστροφη στη Μυτιληνη 1830 με αποπλου για Πειραια 2000.Αντε να στεριωσει η γραμμη με το καλο :grin:

----------


## Aktofylakas

Μολις εγκριθηκε αιτημα της ΝΕΛ και μας ξαναερχεται το Μυτιληνη.

----------


## Aktofylakas

Ετοιμαζεται να κιτρινισει το Λιμανι της Μυρινας  :Cool:

----------


## scoufgian

> Ετοιμαζεται να κιτρινισει το Λιμανι της Μυρινας


για καντο πιο λιανα :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

λογο κορσικα να υποθεσω

----------


## moutsokwstas

ξεκινουν τις επομενες μερες, οι εργασιες αλιευτικου καταφυγιου στο μουδρο, ενα σημαντικο εργο που θα επιλυσει τα προβληματα που αντιμετωπιζουν οι αλιεις της περιοχης, οι οποιοι αποτελουν το μεγαλυτερο κομματι του συνολου των αλιεων στη λημνο. διαβαστε περισσοτερα _εδω_ http://www.emprosnet.gr/emprosnet/ec...=2008121750501

----------


## moutsokwstas

υστερα απο 15 μερες απομονωσης απο την υπολοιπη ελλαδα, οι κατοικοι της λημνου θα δουν να φτανει στο λιμανι της μυρινας το πλοιο <<λισσος>> χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι λυνονται με μιας τα προβληματα που αντιμετωπιζει το νησι με την ακτοπλοικη του συνδεση. εκτενεστερο ρεπορταζ _εδω_ http://www.aiolikanea.gr/news/main/detail.php?ID=39447

----------


## Aktofylakas

Η SAOS FERRIES ανακοινώσε ότι από σήμερα, 18/12/08 δεν υφίσταται πλέον απεργία της ΠΝΟ στα πλοία του ομίλου. Ελπιζουμε ολοι μας τα βασανα των κατοικων της Λημνου αλλα και του Αγιου Ευστρατιου να τελειωσαν και η ακτοπλοικη συνδεση να ομαλοποιηθει.

http://aktofylakas.blogspot.com/2008/12/saos.html

----------


## Aktofylakas

Ταυτοχρονος (συμφωνα με το προγραμμα) καταπλους του Σουμελα και Μυτιληνη σημερα στο Λιμανι μας.Εκει που δεν βλεπαμε πλοιο ....

----------


## MYTILENE

Μου φαίνεται έχεις και roro ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ εκεί έτσι? :Razz:  :Wink: 
Και να κάνω και μια ερώτηση,που ''πέσανε'' τα πλοία?Το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ Eίναι στο καινούργιο αν βλέπω καλά,τα άλλα δύο χωρέσανε στο παλιό :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :shock:????

----------


## Aktofylakas

Ολα μεσα ειναι...

----------


## moutsokwstas

μερικες φωτο απο το λιμανι της μυρινας λημνου απο ιστοσελιδα στο ιντερνετ, μπορει να τις δει κανεις πατωντας *εδω* http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1143230

----------


## Aktofylakas

Φουλαρει το νησι σημερα με το Μυκονος ενω το βραδυ εχουμε βραδια SAOS (Σουμελα-Σαμοθρακη)


ΥΓ .Ξεχασα το Μαιστρος στο Μουδρο.
Πολυ καυσιμο!

----------


## Leo

Καλώς ήρθες πάλι ... :Very Happy: , λογικά η απουσία αφορούσε διακοπές υποθέτω ε? Καλό κουράγιο και καλή συνέχεια  :Wink:

----------


## Aktofylakas

> Καλώς ήρθες πάλι ..., λογικά η απουσία αφορούσε διακοπές υποθέτω ε? Καλό κουράγιο και καλή συνέχεια


Μαλλον εργασιες εγκαταστασης βιολογικου αφορουσε που μας αφησε χωρις ιντερνετ 20 μερες και τηλεφωνο για μια εβδομαδα.:???:
Ευχαριστω για τις ευχες σας.

----------


## Aktofylakas

*Απο την εφημεριδα της Λεσβου www.emprosnet.gr*

*Μια αποχώρηση που συζητήθηκε έντονα τις τελευταίες ημέρες στη Λήμνο ήταν αυτή του πρώην διευθύνοντος συμβούλου, και για ένα διάστημα προέδρου της ΣΑΟΣ, Γιάννη Κανταρά, ο οποίος διατηρούσε για πολλά χρονιά και την πρακτόρευση της εταιρείας στο νησί. Ο κ. Κανταράς, που είναι και μέλος του διοικητικού συμβουλίου της Συνεταιριστικής Τράπεζας Λέσβου - Λήμνου και της διοίκησης του Εμπορικού Συλλόγου Λήμνου, διέκοψε κάθε συνεργασία με τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία. Ας σημειωθεί ότι αίσθηση προκάλεσε ο τρόπος με τον οποίο ο κ. Μανούσης αναζητούσε τις προηγούμενες ημέρες το νέο πράκτορα της εταιρείας για το νησί.*
Αν ο κ. Κανταράς αναγκάστηκε σε παραίτηση ή αποχώρησε μόνος του από την εταιρεία, είναι πάντως ένα ερώτημα. Τις τελευταίες ημέρες ο κ. Κανταράς έλεγε σε φίλους και γνωστούς του στην αγορά της Μύρινας ότι αποχώρησε από την εταιρεία, καθώς υπήρχε ένα πολύ αρνητικό κλίμα και καμμία διάθεση για συνεργασία μαζί του. Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι η Λήμνος και ο ¶γιος Ευστράτιος εξυπηρετούνται ακτοπλοϊκά σε όλα τα επιδοτούμενα δρομολόγιά τους μόνο από τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία, την οποία αντιπροσώπευε στο νησί ο κ. Κανταράς. 
Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, «η σταγόνα που ξεχείλισε το ποτήρι» στις σχέσεις του κ. Μανούση και του κ. Κανταρά ήταν όλα όσα συνέβησαν τις τελευταίες ημέρες της προηγούμενης χρονιάς με τον ακτοπλοϊκό αποκλεισμό των δύο νησιών και την αντίδραση των φορέων της Λήμνου και του Αγίου Ευστρατίου. 
*Εμπλοκή στην ιστορία*
Να υπενθυμίσουμε ότι το όνομα του κ. Κανταρά είχε εμπλακεί στην υπόθεση Μανούση. Το περασμένο καλοκαίρι η εταιρεία ΣΑΟΣ ΑΝΕΣ κατηγορήθηκε για υποβολή ψευδούς υπεύθυνης δήλωσης σε διαγωνισμό για δρομολόγια στις ανατολικές και δυτικές Κυκλάδες, διαρκείας 12 ετών, με ύψος επιδότησης που μπορεί να φτάσει μέχρι τα 68 εκατ. ευρώ.
Στη συγκεκριμένη υπόθεση για πρώτη φορά είχε εμπλακεί το όνομα του κ. Κανταρά, καθώς από τις αρχές του περασμένου καλοκαιριού ήταν και πρόεδρος της ΣΑΟΣ ΑΝΕΣ και αυτός που υπέγραψε τη συγκεκριμένη υπεύθυνη δήλωση - δηλαδή ότι στις 24 Ιουνίου 2008 δεν οφείλεται ο επίναυλος που έχει εισπραχθεί - και η οποία υπόθεση έχει παραπεμφθεί στην δικαιοσύνη.
Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, ο κ. Κανταράς, λίγο προτού αποχωρήσει από την εταιρεία ΣΑΟΣ, είχε προχωρήσει σε κινήσεις για την εξασφάλιση δανείου για την πληρωμή των ναυτικών που πραγματοποιούσαν επίσχεση εργασίας στα πλοία της. Πάντως κύκλοι του ΥΕΝ εκφράζουν την έντονη ανησυχία τους σχετικά με την πορεία της εταιρείας ΣΑΟΣ, ενώ έχουν διατυπωθεί και φόβοι για πιθανή διακοπή των δρομολογίων πριν ακόμη ολοκληρωθεί το έργο των συμβάσεων για τις άγονες γραμμές.

----------


## Aktofylakas

Αφιξη Α' Υπαρχηγου Λ.Σ σε λιγο στο Λιμανι Μυρινας με το Σαμοθρακη απο Μυτιληνη μαζι με το επιτελειο της Δ.Θ.Σ.
http://aktofylakas.blogspot.com/2009...post_4474.html

----------


## scoufgian

> Αφιξη Α' Υπαρχηγου Λ.Σ σε λιγο στο Λιμανι Μυρινας με το Σαμοθρακη απο Μυτιληνη μαζι με το επιτελειο της Δ.Θ.Σ.
> http://aktofylakas.blogspot.com/2009...post_4474.html


φιλε Ακτοφυλακα να σε συγχαρω για αλλη μια φορα για την υπεροχη δουλεια που κανεις απο το νησι της Λημνου.Μια χαρη μονο.Αυτη τη φωτογραφια του Θεοφιλου μηπως μπορεις να μας την ανεβασεις σε μεγαλη αναλυση εδω?

----------


## Aktofylakas

Εφτασεεεε!
THEO_MYRINA.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Εφτασεεεε!


σ ευχαριστω πολυ.........απο τις ελαχιστες εικονες του ΤΕΟ στο νησι της Λημνου :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Aktofylakas

Πολυ φοβαμαι οτι ισως δεν τον ξαναδουμε ποτε εδω.Αλλα που ξερεις παλι...

----------


## Giovanaut

καλησπερα σε ολους....
....ειμαι καβαλιωτης αλλα λατρευω τη λημνο απεριοριστα και τη εχω στην ψυχη μου και αυτη σαν πατριδα...

πηγαινω πολυ συχνα καθως εχω πολυ κοντινα μου προσωπα....

....εχω καθισει ατελειωτες ωρες στον ντοκο του λιμανιου....θαυμαζοντας ρεμεντζα...

...και σαν πρωτη μου φορα στην ομαδα της λημνου...
για να με δεχτητε....

λεω κι εγω να στειλω καποιες σπανιες φωτος του λατρεμενου ΤΕΟ

και τις αφιερωνω σε ολους τους λημνιους αλλα και στον SCOUFGIAN...που τις ζητησε...
DSC02125.jpg

DSC01401.jpg

DSC01405.jpg

DSC01398.jpg

DSC01412.jpg

----------


## Aktofylakas

Αν σου αρεσει και εσενα τοσο πολυ η βολτα στο λιμανι περιμενε λιγο μεχρι να ξαναρθεις γιατι και τα δυο λιμανια της πολης ειναι εργοταξια και η κατασταση για κλαματα.Ας ελπισουμε τουλαχιστον να προλαβουμε το καλοκαιρι.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Αν σου αρεσει και εσενα τοσο πολυ η βολτα στο λιμανι περιμενε λιγο μεχρι να ξαναρθεις γιατι και τα δυο λιμανια της πολης ειναι εργοταξια και η κατασταση για κλαματα.Ας ελπισουμε τουλαχιστον να προλαβουμε το καλοκαιρι.


ναι...απ οτι ξερω λενε οτι μεχρι το καλοκαιρι θα εχει τελειωσει...
ειχα πετυχει... ενα σχεδιο τον αυγουστο...

αλλα σε παρακαλω...

μπορεις να μου πεις αν η αναπλαση περιλαμβανει και τον χωρο του λιμανιου μεσα απ το ρολοι....

η σταματαει.... στο λιμεναρχειο....???

----------


## scoufgian

> καλησπερα σε ολους....
> ....ειμαι καβαλιωτης αλλα λατρευω τη λημνο απεριοριστα και τη εχω στην ψυχη μου και αυτη σαν πατριδα...
> 
> πηγαινω πολυ συχνα καθως εχω πολυ κοντινα μου προσωπα....
> 
> ....εχω καθισει ατελειωτες ωρες στον ντοκο του λιμανιου....θαυμαζοντας ρεμεντζα...
> 
> ...και σαν πρωτη μου φορα στην ομαδα της λημνου...
> για να με δεχτητε....
> ...


φιλε μου Giovanaut με αποτελειωσες.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση.Φιλοι Νελιτες τα καραβια μας στη Λημνο..........δειτε τα :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> φιλε μου Giovanaut με αποτελειωσες.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση.Φιλοι Νελιτες τα καραβια μας στη Λημνο..........δειτε τα


Χαιρομαι πολυ scoufgian φιλε μου που σου αρεσαν...

και να ξερεις αυτες ειναι μονο..η αρχη...

...ολα τα αστερια της NAYTΙΛΙΑΚΗΣ θα εμφανιστουν...ηδη εχω αναρτισει και καποιες του MYTIΛΗΝΗ στην ομονυμη ομαδα....

----------


## moutsokwstas

> καλησπερα σε ολους....
> ....ειμαι καβαλιωτης αλλα λατρευω τη λημνο απεριοριστα και τη εχω στην ψυχη μου και αυτη σαν πατριδα...
> 
> πηγαινω πολυ συχνα καθως εχω πολυ κοντινα μου προσωπα....
> 
> ....εχω καθισει ατελειωτες ωρες στον ντοκο του λιμανιου....θαυμαζοντας ρεμεντζα...
> 
> ...και σαν πρωτη μου φορα στην ομαδα της λημνου...
> για να με δεχτητε....
> ...


ολες οι φωτο ειναι θαυμασιες  και ειδικα απο λημνο μερια. μηπως εχεις κατα τυχη καποια με το σαπφω? το 1997 οταν υπηρετουσα, ηταν αυτο που ερχοταν απο θεσσαλονικη κι επιανε λημνο.

----------


## MYTILENE

ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΟΛΕΣ και πάλι μπράβο σου!!!!Σε περιμένουμε στους ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ...........και με έγκριση Προέδρου :Razz:  :Razz:  :Wink: !!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΟΛΕΣ και πάλι μπράβο σου!!!!Σε περιμένουμε στους ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ...........και με έγκριση Προέδρου!!!!


 Σ ευχαριστω πολυ και παλι για τα καλα λογια....
μεγαλη μου τιμη να με καλεις.... εννοειται πως ερχομαι....

μην προσβαλλω και τον προεδρο.....()

----------


## Speedkiller

> Σ ευχαριστω πολυ και παλι για τα καλα λογια....
> μεγαλη μου τιμη να με καλεις.... εννοειται πως ερχομαι....
> 
> μην προσβαλλω και τον προεδρο.....()



Τωρα είδα τις φώτο σου!!!Συγχαρητηρια!!!Εξαιρετικές!!!Κ με πολύ Τheofilo :Very Happy: ...

----------


## Giovanaut

> Τωρα είδα τις φώτο σου!!!Συγχαρητηρια!!!Εξαιρετικές!!!Κ με πολύ Τheofilo...


και παλι ευχαριστω πραγματικα...

----------


## Aktofylakas

> μπορεις να μου πεις αν η αναπλαση περιλαμβανει και τον χωρο του λιμανιου μεσα απ το ρολοι....
> 
> η σταματαει.... στο λιμεναρχειο....???


H αναπλαση σταματαει μπροστα στην εισοδο του Λιμανιου οπου υπηρχαν πριν τα πρακτορεια.Εκει θα φτιαξουν και εναν κομβο.

----------


## Giovanaut

> H αναπλαση σταματαει μπροστα στην εισοδο του Λιμανιου οπου υπηρχαν πριν τα πρακτορεια.Εκει θα φτιαξουν και εναν κομβο.


ευχαριστω για την ενημερωση...... σε κανα μηνα θα κατεβω ειδικα αν μπει και το MΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ... για να δω κι απο κοντα....!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> ολες οι φωτο ειναι θαυμασιες και ειδικα απο λημνο μερια. μηπως εχεις κατα τυχη καποια με το σαπφω? το 1997 οταν υπηρετουσα, ηταν αυτο που ερχοταν απο θεσσαλονικη κι επιανε λημνο.


φιλε moutsokwsta και απο τη ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑ εχω και απο ολη την παλιοσειρα....

απλα ειναι αναλογικες και θελουν δουλεια...

πρεπει να τις σκαναρω....

συντομα.........θα ανεβασω.....

εχω ειδικα μια που θα καψει καρδιες...εκπληξη!!!

συντομα θα την βαλω στους Νελιτες...!!!

----------


## Aktofylakas

Σε διακοπή της σύμβασης με την ΣΑΟΣ για το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ, και απευθείας ανάθεση της γραμμή σε άλλη εταιρεία θα προχωρήσει το ΥΕΝΑΝΠ μέχρι το τέλος της εβδομάδας, όπως δηλώνει ο γενικός γραμματέας Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής Χρήστος Κουρούσης, μετά την ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας ότι θα βγάλει το πλοίο σε ετήσια ακινησία μέχρι τις 10-3-2009............

Ποτε θα κανει ξαστερια!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Σε διακοπή της σύμβασης με την ΣΑΟΣ για το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ, και απευθείας ανάθεση της γραμμή σε άλλη εταιρεία θα προχωρήσει το ΥΕΝΑΝΠ μέχρι το τέλος της εβδομάδας, όπως δηλώνει ο γενικός γραμματέας Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής Χρήστος Κουρούσης, μετά την ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας ότι θα βγάλει το πλοίο σε ετήσια ακινησία μέχρι τις 10-3-2009............
> 
> Ποτε θα κανει ξαστερια!!!


Αμην.....

Για την αγονη του Β.ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ ακουγεται εντονα το AQUA JEWEL

Αλλα απ οτι διαβασα και η ΣΑΟΣ ετοιμαζεται να εκδηλωσει τελικα ενδιαφερον για αγονες στον επαναληπτικο διαγωνισμο..... της 11 Μαρτιου....

Παλι οι καημενοι οι Λημνιοι θα πληρωσουν τη νυφη.... με μια εβδομαδα με τα μισα δρομολογια..

----------


## Aktofylakas

Εχω ακουσει πολυ ραδιο αρβυλα αλλα για το Aqua τιποτα λες???

----------


## Giovanaut

το ειχα διαβασει στον ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ και μαλιστα εγραφε πως αν την παρει...θα την παρει αρκετα χρονια λογω της μικρης του ηλικιας..

και το ξανακουσα τωρα που ημουν στον ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ για την συναντηση..

Βεβαια ακουστηκε και η γνωμη πως δεν μπορει να ανεβει Β.ΑΓΑΙΟ....

Εκει τι ακουγεται...???

----------


## sylver23

στο σας ομως αυριο εχει δηλωθει το παρακατω 

ΔΗΛΩΣΕΙΣ   ΤΑΚΤΙΚΗΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗΣ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΥ 1/11/2009-31/10/2010 
    που κατατέθηκαν στη Δ/νση Θαλασσίων Συγκοινωνιών του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής   Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου 
    και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής σύμφωνα με το Άρθρο 4 του Ν. 2932/01. 

1 Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ AQUA JEWEL Ν.Π  11045 ΑΛΦΑ ΦΕΡΡΙΣ   Ν.Ε. ΡΑΦΗΝΑ-ΑΝΔΡΟ-ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ

----------


## Aktofylakas

Θα το ψαξω αυριο.  :Cool:

----------


## Giovanaut

> στο σας ομως αυριο εχει δηλωθει το παρακατω 
> 
> ΔΗΛΩΣΕΙΣ ΤΑΚΤΙΚΗΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗΣ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΥ 1/11/2009-31/10/2010 
> που κατατέθηκαν στη Δ/νση Θαλασσίων Συγκοινωνιών του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου 
> και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής σύμφωνα με το ¶ρθρο 4 του Ν. 2932/01. 
> 
> 1 Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ AQUA JEWEL Ν.Π 11045 ΑΛΦΑ ΦΕΡΡΙΣ Ν.Ε. ΡΑΦΗΝΑ-ΑΝΔΡΟ-ΤΗΝΟ-ΜΥΚΟΝΟ


Δεν διαφωνω καθολου Συλβεστρο...
αλλωστε προ χθες που τα λεγαμε μαζι ημασταν....
αλλα πως θα σου ακουγοταν μια απευθειας αναθεση απ το Υπουργειο... ειδικα και μετ τις τελευταιες εξελιξεις.... 
δεν ξερω κατι παρα πανω...
απλα υποθετω...

----------


## Leo

> Δεν διαφωνω καθολου Συλβεστρο...
> αλλωστε προ χθες που τα λεγαμε μαζι ημασταν....
> αλλα πως θα σου ακουγοταν μια απευθειας αναθεση απ το Υπουργειο... ειδικα και μετ τις τελευταιες εξελιξεις.... 
> δεν ξερω κατι παρα πανω...
> απλα υποθετω...


Χωρίς να είμαι κακός.... λέω εγώ τώρα, δεν το αφήνουμε στην παλιά του γραμμή γιατί δεν είναι καράβι για βόρειο Αιγαίο? Καλά πάει εκεί στα πραστατευμένα νερά....  :Razz: .

----------


## sylver23

συμφωνω με τον λεο...γιαννη καταλαβες τωρα τι σου ελεγα??κουνια μπελα

----------


## Giovanaut

> συμφωνω με τον λεο...γιαννη καταλαβες τωρα τι σου ελεγα??κουνια μπελα


κι εγω συμφωνω...και θυμαμαι που το ειχες πει...

το καραβι το εχουν παρα αλλαξει...

και δεν νομιζω πως ειναι το καταλληλο...


καμια αλλη νεοτερη πληροφορια για εδω πανω...???

----------


## sylver23

προς το παρων απο πειραια μην περιμενεις και πολλα.αν και εχουν δηλωθει τα της χιου και λεσβου με προεκταση μεχρι λημνο
το μονο σιγουρο ας πουμε ειναι το θασος 8 απο καβαλα.θα δειξει μολις βγουν τα αποτελεσματα του ΣΑΣ

----------


## Aktofylakas

Express Santorini.
Ηδη φορτιζω την μηχανη!

----------


## scoufgian

> Express Santorini.
> Ηδη φορτιζω την μηχανη!


αμα ειναι να σου στειλω και τριποδα..... :Wink:  :Wink: να σαι καλα φιλε μου που μας βοηθας σαν ανταποκριτης του ακριτικου μας νησιου........

----------


## Giovanaut

σημερα το απογεμα-βραδυ θα εχει φτασει...

σε δεκα μερες που θα κατεβω λημνο....
θελω να το ταξιδεψω...

τη δευτερα ανεβαινει θεσσαλονικη

και θα το καλυψω....

----------


## Giovanaut

BREAKING NEWS
Αυριο Σαββατο 14/02 το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ θα συνεχισει μετα τη Μυτιληνη για Λήμνο-Καβάλα μετα τις τελευταιες εξελιξεις.

----------


## Leo

Με άλλα λόγια, ή δεν θα έχουμε κανένα ή πάμε όλοι μαζί ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Aktofylakas

Αναγνωριστικος καταπλους του ΘΑΣΟΣ σημερα στο λιμανι της Μυρινας.Παραμονη δυο ωρων περιπου για να το γνωρισει απο κοντα ο κοσμος.Πρωτες εντυπωσεις αλλα και αντιδρασεις των υποψηφιων επιβατων πολυ θετικες για ενα πλοιο που μεταξυ αλλων αναμενεται να καθιερωσει το θεσμο του shopping trip. :Cool:

----------


## Aktofylakas

Περασε ενας μηνας σχεδον απο το την πρωτη επισκεψη του Θασος στην Μυρινα και ακομα να ξεκινησουν τα "αμμεσα" οπως ελεγαν δρομολογια. :Confused:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Περασε ενας μηνας σχεδον απο το την πρωτη επισκεψη του Θασος στην Μυρινα και ακομα να ξεκινησουν τα "αμμεσα" οπως ελεγαν δρομολογια.


Φιλε οριακα με προλαβες πριν αναφερω τα νεοτερα...

Το Σαβ/κο βρεθηκα στην Καβαλα και ενημερωθηκα....

Η εταιρεια ειναι χρεωμενη και αντιμετωπιζει πολυ σοβαρα προβληματα..
Πριν περιπου 2 εβδομαδες οι ναυτικοι της ξεκινησαν επισχεση εργασιας, η οποια συνεχιζεται μεχρι και σημερα μεχρις οτου να ικανοποιηθουν τα αιτηματα τα τους...

Οσο για το ΘΑΣΟΣ VIII πολλα ακουγονται και τιποτε δεν αποκλειεται, ακομη και το να πωληθει ουτως ωστε να αποτελεσει τη σανιδα σωτηριας για την πολυπαθη εταιρεια....

----------


## gtogias

Κατά το δημοσίευμα της "Εμπρός":

http://www.emprosnet.gr/Economy/?Ent...c-e2819fa8482c

Μεγάλο πρόβλημα αντιμετωπίζει η Μύρινα γιατι δεν της έφταναν τα νέα έργα που δεν βελτίωσαν την ασφάλεια του λιμανιού, τώρα έχει και πρόβλημα με τη μείωση του διαθέσιμου βυθίσματος.

----------


## Aktofylakas

Οι μηνες περασαν και ακομα να αποκαταστησουν το προβλημα με το βυθισμα.Ετσι και αυτη την Κυριακη το Κ/Ζ Calypso θα πεσει στην θεση των Επιβατικων.Ευτυχως δεν υπαρχει προβλημα με τα δρομολογια.

----------


## Aktofylakas

Αγριεψε ο Αιολος σημερα και στην Μυρινα και το Κ/Ζ Καλυψω ειπε να μην τα βαλει μαζι του μπαινοντας στο λιμανι!

----------


## Aktofylakas

Εν αναμονη του Π.Θαλασσινη το οποιο παραμενει στο Λαυριο λογω δυσμενων καιρικων συνθηκων βρισκονται περι τους 300 επιβατες.
Εισιτηρια δεν υπαρχουν ουτε για τους λοιπους προορισμους και μερικη λυση ισως δωσει η εγκριση ενος εκτακτου δρομολογιου που εχει αιτηθει η ΝΕΛ με το Ταξιαρχης για Καβαλα.

----------


## Aktofylakas

Αποψεις δρομολογιων για προσωρινη αντικατασταση του Λισσος απο το Αριαδνη ζητηθηκαν και ολοι στην Μυρινα φορτιζουμε τις ψηφιακες για την επισκεψη της καραβουκλας.Αληθεια το Αριαδνη εχει βυθισμα 6,7 η θα χουμε τιποτα ζορια με τα βυθισματα  :Confused: ?
Την προηγουμενη αντικατασταση του ειχε κανει το Κρητη ΙΙ παντως.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Αποψεις δρομολογιων για προσωρινη αντικατασταση του Λισσος απο το Αριαδνη ζητηθηκαν και ολοι στην Μυρινα φορτιζουμε τις ψηφιακες για την επισκεψη της καραβουκλας.Αληθεια το Αριαδνη εχει βυθισμα 6,7 η θα χουμε τιποτα ζορια με τα βυθισματα ?
> Την προηγουμενη αντικατασταση του ειχε κανει το Κρητη ΙΙ παντως.


Θα την παρω και θα κατεβω στο δευτερο δρομολογιο.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Aktofylakas

Ετοιμος και εγω! :Very Happy:

----------


## Aktofylakas

Φορτωνει το θηριο  :Very Happy: .
Καταπλους στις 1230  και αποπλους στις 1400 πρωτα ο θεος.

----------


## douzoune

> Φορτωνει το θηριο .
> Καταπλους στις 1230  και αποπλους στις 1400 πρωτα ο θεος.


Φίλε Aktofylaka μήπως θα μπορούσες να μας δώσεις εικόνα του θηρίου;;;

----------


## Giovanaut

> Φίλε Aktofylaka μήπως θα μπορούσες να μας δώσεις εικόνα του θηρίου;;;


Δημητρη την αλλη εβδομαδα ετοιμαζω μεγαλη εκπληξη απο Λημνο....!!!!!

----------


## douzoune

> Δημητρη την αλλη εβδομαδα ετοιμαζω μεγαλη εκπληξη απο Λημνο....!!!!!


Τυχερέ...Θα ταξιδέψεις την κουκλάρα ε... Ωραία. Θα περιμένουμε!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Τυχερέ...Θα ταξιδέψεις την κουκλάρα ε... Ωραία. Θα περιμένουμε!!!


Αυτο που ετοιμαζω δεν το εχω ξανακανει ποτε...!!!!!

----------


## Aktofylakas

Σοβαρο ακουγεται να ενεργοποιησουμε τον ISPS? :Cool:

----------


## Aktofylakas

Εδω μερικες απο τις φωτο που εβγαλα σημερα απο τον καταπλου του Θηριου.

PB271144.jpg

PB271146.jpg

PB271149.jpg

DSC00630.jpg

----------


## douzoune

> Εδω μερικες απο τις φωτο που εβγαλα σημερα απο τον καταπλου του Θηριου.


Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για την ανταπόκριση...Πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες!!!!

----------


## Aktofylakas

Ειναι το λιγοτερο που μπορω να κανω για τα οσα μου προσφερει καθημερινα το nautilia.gr και ολοι σας εδω.Την επομενη φορα θα προσπαθησω να παω απο τον Αγιο Νικολαο.

----------


## Aktofylakas

Και το strofades iv σε μια παλιοτερη αρκετα επεισοδιακη προσεγγιση.

P9011006.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> Εδω μερικες απο τις φωτο που εβγαλα σημερα απο τον καταπλου του Θηριου.


Να εισαι καλα φιλε....
Πολυ ομορφες οι εικονες απο την λατρεμενη Λημνο...!!!!!!!

----------


## nickosps

Μπράβο σου aktofylaka!

----------


## Aktofylakas

Οι καιρικες συνθηκες στο Λιμανι της Μυρινας (δοκιμαστικη λειτουργια).
Το ανεβασμα των δεδομενων πιθανον συχνα να διακοπτεται.Το παλευω!
http://www.pwsweather.com/obs/MYRINAPORT.html

----------


## Aktofylakas

Χιονισμενο τοπιο το λιμανι σημερα!!

----------


## opelmanos

> Χιονισμενο τοπιο το λιμανι σημερα!!


E δείξε καμία φωτογραφία ντε !!

----------


## Aktofylakas

Καταλαβαμε λιγο χειμωνα και εμεις  :Smile:

----------


## Aktofylakas

Και mini bus τα οποια εκτος των αλλων θα παραλαμβανουν κοσμο και απο το Λιμανι.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Καταλαβαμε λιγο χειμωνα και εμεις


Αχ Μυριναρα μου αγαπημενη...!!!!
Να εισαι καλα που με ταξιδεψες...!!!!




> Και mini bus τα οποια εκτος των αλλων θα παραλαμβανουν κοσμο και απο το Λιμανι.


Επιτελους εγινε κι αυτο...!!!!
Αγιο Νικολα-ΚΤΕΛ, το δρομολογιο....????

----------


## Aktofylakas

> Αχ Μυριναρα μου αγαπημενη...!!!!
> Να εισαι καλα που με ταξιδεψες...!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Επιτελους εγινε κι αυτο...!!!!
> Αγιο Νικολα-ΚΤΕΛ, το δρομολογιο....????


Ακομα δεν εχει οριστικοποιηθει τιποτα.Βλεπεις αντιδρουν και οι ταξιτζηδες.Τοσο καιρο δεν βλεπαμε κανεναν στο Λιμανι.Σημερα με το λεωφορειο εκει ειχε τεσσερις !!!

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ακομα δεν εχει οριστικοποιηθει τιποτα.Βλεπεις αντιδρουν και οι ταξιτζηδες.Τοσο καιρο δεν βλεπαμε κανεναν στο Λιμανι.Σημερα με το λεωφορειο εκει ειχε τεσσερις !!!


Ασε, αν αργησεις λιγο να κατεβεις απο το βσπορι, πηγαινεις ποδαρατος μεχρι την απεναντι...!!!!

Ελπιζω ο δημος να επιβληθει..!!!!

----------


## Aktofylakas

Χαμος στο λιμανι του Αγιου Νικολαου σημερα.
Θα την παρει καμια μερα μου φαινεται την αιθουσα αναμονης :|

----------


## Aktofylakas

Ζοριστηκε κατα την απαρση της αγκυρας το Μυτιληνη σημερα αλλα τελος καλο ολα καλα.
Το λιμανι της Μυρινας παντως μονο για καρδιακους δεν ειναι ειτε αυτοι ειναι Ναυτικοι ειτε Λιμενικοι ειτε Επιβατες.

----------


## nikosnasia

Στη Μύρινα 26 Σεπτεμβρίου 1999. Για τους Aktofylakas & Giovanaut.
Pict1999111.jpg

----------


## Aktofylakas

> Στη Μύρινα 26 Σεπτεμβρίου 1999. Για τους Aktofylakas & Giovanaut.
> Pict1999111.jpg


Φοβερη φωτο και συλλεκτικη μιας και ειδικα στη θεση του Αλκαιος δεν πεφτουν πλεον πλοια (σπανια το Αιολις).
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Leo

Καμιά φορά, βρίσκω υπερβολικά κολλημένους του Νελίτες στην επιμονή τους με το άσπρο χρώμα. Αυτή όμως η φωτογραφία καταρίπτει κάθε αμφισβίτηση, δεν το συζητώ... Ανεξάρτητα αν θα ξαναδούμε λευκά χρώματα ή όχι, η εικόνα αυτή είναι ένα ποίημα.... Θα την δει άραγε ο Στέφανος όταν βγει με άδεια η να του κάνω ενα λινκ σε ΠΜ  :Very Happy: . Συγχαρητήρια λοιπόν ατον δημιουργό της.

----------


## nikosnasia

Αγαπητέ Leo εγώ προσωπικά αποδέχομαι πλήρως τον χαρακτηρισμό "κολλημένος" με το λευκό χρώμα. Ίσως γιατί λόγω ηλικίας πιά δεν αλλάζω εύκολα συνήθειες και απόψεις, ίσως γιατί οι παραστάσεις που έχω από παιδί με τα πλοία με οδηγούν στο λευκό, ίσως γιατί το συνδιάζω με το γαλάζιο του Αιγαίου που λατρεύω, ΙΣΩΣ γιατί τα καράβια που "ερωτεύθηκα" ήταν πάντα λευκά.
Με τίποτα δεν θα μπορούσα να φανταστώ τον ΑΛΚΑΙΟ ντυμένο στα μπλέ.
Μιά φωτό του την ίδια μέρα στην Μύρινα από το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ για τον Aktofylakas στη θέση που όπως είπε δεν πέφτει πιά ούτε το ΑΙΟΛΙΣ.
Pict1999045.jpg

----------


## Aktofylakas

> Αγαπητέ Leo εγώ προσωπικά αποδέχομαι πλήρως τον χαρακτηρισμό "κολλημένος" με το λευκό χρώμα. Ίσως γιατί λόγω ηλικίας πιά δεν αλλάζω εύκολα συνήθειες και απόψεις, ίσως γιατί οι παραστάσεις που έχω από παιδί με τα πλοία με οδηγούν στο λευκό, ίσως γιατί το συνδιάζω με το γαλάζιο του Αιγαίου που λατρεύω, ΙΣΩΣ γιατί τα καράβια που "ερωτεύθηκα" ήταν πάντα λευκά.
> Με τίποτα δεν θα μπορούσα να φανταστώ τον ΑΛΚΑΙΟ ντυμένο στα μπλέ.
> Μιά φωτό του την ίδια μέρα στην Μύρινα από το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ για τον Aktofylakas στη θέση που όπως είπε δεν πέφτει πιά ούτε το ΑΙΟΛΙΣ.
> Pict1999045.jpg


Τελεια και αυτη! Οτι πρεπει για καλημερα  :Very Happy: 
Εχει και τα σκαφη μας .

----------


## Aktofylakas

Την μια του αγκυρα εχασε πριν λιγο κατα τον αποπλου στο Λιμανι της Μυρινας ο Θεοφιλος.
Συνεχιζει τωρα για θεσσαλονικη καθως η παραμονη στο λιμανι ηταν αδυνατη λογω δυσμενων καιρικων συνθηκων.

----------


## Giovanaut

> Στη Μύρινα 26 Σεπτεμβρίου 1999. Για τους Aktofylakas & Giovanaut.





> Αγαπητέ Leo εγώ προσωπικά αποδέχομαι πλήρως τον χαρακτηρισμό "κολλημένος" με το λευκό χρώμα. Ίσως γιατί λόγω ηλικίας πιά δεν αλλάζω εύκολα συνήθειες και απόψεις, ίσως γιατί οι παραστάσεις που έχω από παιδί με τα πλοία με οδηγούν στο λευκό, ίσως γιατί το συνδιάζω με το γαλάζιο του Αιγαίου που λατρεύω, ΙΣΩΣ γιατί τα καράβια που "ερωτεύθηκα" ήταν πάντα λευκά.
> Με τίποτα δεν θα μπορούσα να φανταστώ τον ΑΛΚΑΙΟ ντυμένο στα μπλέ.
> Μιά φωτό του την ίδια μέρα στην Μύρινα από το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ για τον Aktofylakas στη θέση που όπως είπε δεν πέφτει πιά ούτε το ΑΙΟΛΙΣ.


Πραγματικα ενα πολυ μεγαλο ευχαριστω...!!!!
Καθε φορα νομιζω πως τα εχω δει ολα...
Και την επομενη με στελνεις και παλι...

Απλα απιθανος...

Δεν ηξερα οτι επεφταν μεχρι τοτε βαπορια εκει...!!!!
Νομιζα οτι ειχαν σταματησει πολυ πιο πριν...
Μονο το ΑΙΟΛΙΣ θυμαμαι...!!!!

----------


## Aktofylakas

Η Δεξια αγκυρα του Θεοφιλος την οποια εχασε προ ημερων.
http://aktofylakas.blogspot.com/2010...g-post_15.html
Την αγκυρα παρελαβε το πλοιο στο βραδυνο του δρομολογιο.

----------


## Aktofylakas

8αρι δυτικος σημερα στο λιμανι και δεν λεω τιποτα αλλο.
Οσοι γνωριζουν το λιμανι καταλαβαινουν.
Το Μυτιληνη δεν μπορεσε να δεσει και συνεχιζει για Μυτιληνη.

----------


## nikosnasia

> 8αρι δυτικος σημερα στο λιμανι και δεν λεω τιποτα αλλο.
> Οσοι γνωριζουν το λιμανι καταλαβαινουν.
> Το Μυτιληνη δεν μπορεσε να δεσει και συνεχιζει για Μυτιληνη.


¨Ενα πράγμα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί μετά από τα έργα που έγιναν δεν βελτιώθηκε καθόλου η κατάσταση στο λιμάνι και συνεχίζουν να υπάρχουν ανυπέρβλητα προβλήματα.Τι πρέπει επιτέλους να γίνει ;

----------


## opelmanos

> ¨Ενα πράγμα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί μετά από τα έργα που έγιναν δεν βελτιώθηκε καθόλου η κατάσταση στο λιμάνι και συνεχίζουν να υπάρχουν ανυπέρβλητα προβλήματα.Τι πρέπει επιτέλους να γίνει ;


 Τίποτα !!Πρέπει το Λιμάνι του Νησιού να κατασκευαστεί στον Κόλπο του Μούδρου δεν υπάρχει άλλη επιλογή.

----------


## Aktofylakas

Για τα λεωφορεια.

http://limnostv.com/ra/default.asp?t...ws&article=216

----------


## Aktofylakas

Καλοκαιρινες μερες στο Λιμανι της Μυρινας με ταυτοχρονο καταπλου των Θεοφιλος και Λισσος λογω καθυστερησης του πρωτου.

IMGP1039.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

> Καλοκαιρινες μερες στο Λιμανι της Μυρινας με ταυτοχρονο καταπλου των Θεοφιλος και Λισσος λογω καθυστερησης του πρωτου.
> 
> IMGP1039.JPG


Η φωτο δινει ρεστα....
Η στενοχωρια που ειχα εκεινη τη μερα που δεν τα προλαβα, δεν περιγραφεται...!!!

----------


## Aktofylakas

http://limnos-ports.blogspot.com/

----------


## Aktofylakas

Για το λιμάνι της Βεγγάζης(Λιβυη) αναχώρησε και το πλοίο Λισσός ώστε να μεταφέρει υπηκόους από τη Λιβύη στο Βιετνάμ. Αφού αφήσει τους επιβάτες θα αναχωρήσει χωρίς να ξαναπροσεγγίσει σε Ελληνικό λιμάνι για τα διαλυτήρια. Το πλοίο εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς-Χίος-Μυτιλήνη με προεκταση και προς Λημνο - Θεσσαλονικη από το 2008 έως  και τις 15/11/2010 μεταφέροντας με άνεση και ασφάλεια για δύο χρόνια χιλιάδες επιβάτες.Στις 13/11 εκτέλεσε το τελευταίο του δρομολόγιο ενώ τώρα εκτελεί το  τελευταίο του δρομολόγιο για πάντα......Καλό του ταξίδι.

http://limnos-ports.blogspot.com/2011/03/blog-post.html

----------

